# Boy or Girl?



## Tropical Sativa Man (Jul 11, 2021)

30 days old today. Vigorously growing.  Subtle yet sweet musky smell. prevailing wisdom says boys grow faster, so I'm kind of thinking boy


----------



## Airbone (Jul 11, 2021)

Looking good!
@Tropical Sativa Man


----------

